# SuperBowl Fishing



## SuperBowl Fishing (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my first post so take it easy on me lol Glad to be on the forum. I have received a lot of good info from here and hopefully I can contribute! 

3-24-15 Left the dock yesterday at 8:30am with an energetic group hunting for some AJ's. Weather report said 2-3ft. It was easily 3-4ft most of the day. Fished on some structures around 100-150ft and had a consistent bite. The man in the grey suit took a bite out of 4 of the 5 AJ's we got to the boat. Overall a fun day! 

superbowlfishing.com


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

An unwritten rule exists here.

Pics or it simply did not happen


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I second with BananaTom....Like the Lamborghini I saw. Hehe.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Huge Saints fan here. I remember Domenik Hixon as the guy who caught the 4th quarter TD from Cam Newton with 20 something seconds left in week 16 of 2013 to win the NFC South and send the Saints on the road for the postseason.
That was a heck of a catch. If you are an NFL fan, this would be a cool guy to meet/fish with. Glad you settled in this area, Pensacola is great.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome up. You already know what a great forum this is and we're glad to have ya! Looked st your website also.... Nice site! Some nice equipment you have there. Keep up the great posts....oh yeah.... We like pics here also, even though there's lots of good'uns on your site.


----------



## SuperBowl Fishing (Feb 18, 2015)

I appreciate it FenderBender. I'm Extremely blessed. I have a pic from our charter yesterday and a couple of trips the week before. Hopefully the weather continues to get better! Tight Lines!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

amberjack?..... none near the three mile bridge....there used to be some jack cravelle, but they all got caught.:whistling:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've admired your setup on Texar; glad you joined the forum! Awesome report and good looking AJ's!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

SuperBowl Fishing said:


> I have a pic from our charter yesterday and a couple of trips the week before.
> 
> 
> > Slammed I am


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice AJs.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. Looks like everybody was having a good time.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice AJ's and pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard, nice report and great pics! Life long Saints fan even with the bag years, born and raised in New Orleans, Who Dat!


----------

